# Buying beagle pups



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2016)

What should I look for good and bad?

I have seen prices from $100 to $500 and above, is a $500 beagle going to be any better than a $100 beagle?


----------



## specialk (Dec 20, 2016)

are you looking for hunting stock?


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 20, 2016)

Just depends.....I have unregistered dogs that come from proven old hunting lines.  Im not in the business of selling beagle or trails.  So i think $100-200 for a hunting bred dog not bad.

If i want to trial and have high dollar dogs im sticking with bird dogs not beagles.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2016)

specialk said:


> are you looking for hunting stock?



Yes for rabbit hunting.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 20, 2016)

$100 to $200 for a pup from hunting stock is not bad, as far as $500 vs $100 for a pup you would have to hunt with the parents of both to judge "want to" and "drive" thats bred into both pups. You can get a idea thru bloodlines but only if these are registered dogs to prove said bloodlines. With out bloodlines established its a guess so I would demand to see parents in the field. As far as a $500 pup it would have to have top bloodlines proven by akc/ukc registration and would only be worth it if you'r going to work this dog a lot with the possibility of field trails and/or raising pups. If this is just a past time of wanting to be involved in rabbit running then a $100 to $200 pup from hunting stock should be good enough


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 21, 2016)

I wouldn't buy a registered beagle pup for $500 nor sell one for that price. You can buy a dog broke and running for that price.


----------



## specialk (Dec 21, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Yes for rabbit hunting.



ok...like others have said a couple hundred on a good blooded pup is the norm...but you can usually find a broke dog for 400 and up.....now is not the time to look for a broke dog with deer season ending and rabbit season beginning to start(for most of us anyway)......wait till march of next year.....


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 21, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> I wouldn't buy a registered beagle pup for $500 nor sell one for that price. You can buy a dog broke and running for that price.



lots of good broke dogs for sale under $500


----------



## j_seph (Dec 21, 2016)

specialk said:


> ok...like others have said a couple hundred on a good blooded pup is the norm...but you can usually find a broke dog for 400 and up.....now is not the time to look for a broke dog with deer season ending and rabbit season beginning to start(for most of us anyway)......wait till march of next year.....


was hoping to get pups now and maybe have trained by next rabbit season. Does that sound doable


----------



## specialk (Dec 21, 2016)

j_seph said:


> was hoping to get pups now and maybe have trained by next rabbit season. Does that sound doable



absolutely.....consider an older broke dog......would be a benefit to help train pups.....


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 21, 2016)

specialk said:


> absolutely.....consider an older broke dog......would be a benefit to help train pups.....



Yep...Nothing like having a broke dog you can trust and it keeping the rabbit race going for the young dogs.


----------



## cornboy (Dec 21, 2016)

Where can i buy the broke dog for 4 hundred dollars ?


----------



## 7mmMag (Dec 22, 2016)

Well for some reason everyone west of Alabama and north of Tennessee thinks their dogs are gold. But if you look on rabbit dogs net you can get an older dog for a pretty decent price around GA.


----------



## specialk (Dec 22, 2016)

cornboy said:


> Where can i buy the broke dog for 4 hundred dollars ?



I would suggest using the gon market place....put in a "want to buy broke rabbit dog" add.....


----------



## cornboy (Dec 22, 2016)

I have been looking for them for 3 years and have only found one . I got it from a friend and she was seven years old . I dont know wher they can be found that cheap.


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 22, 2016)

Look on rabbitdogs.net...you'll find you something on there.  If you want em in a hurry you might have to drive a bit or use a hauller. There's a girl named Cat that hauls and does a good job. Pm me and I  can get you her number if you need it. Good luck.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 22, 2016)

muzzy17is said:


> Look on rabbitdogs.net...you'll find you something on there.  If you want em in a hurry you might have to drive a bit or use a hauller. There's a girl named Cat that hauls and does a good job. Pm me and I  can get you her number if you need it. Good luck.



Hey muzzy does that lady make trips from GA to Michigan?


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 22, 2016)

She goes all over the place. Not sure how far but I can get you her number and you can call her. She came to my house and picked up some dogs a feller in Kentucky bought, so she does some travelling.  Let me know if you want  her number and I'll get it for you. A few people that my buddy Shawn Rice knows has used her to so she is reputable.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 22, 2016)

PM sent to you muzzy.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 25, 2016)

Meet Ellsa, Luke, and Earl


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 26, 2016)

Congrats those are some purdy pups. They will be ready to get started in no time.


----------



## tullisfireball (Dec 26, 2016)

My best one was a stray, that I rescued. The rest of that pack were all $35 to $50 pups. On the other hand, I have an $800 Brittany that won't hunt and is my wife's lap dog. (the one that is in my avatar) 
The price doesn't guarantee what the dog will be.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice puppys


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Jan 1, 2017)

What area are you located in? I know quite a few people with good rabbit beagles.


----------



## Possum (Jan 1, 2017)

Jseph, my two squirrel dogs are retiring this season. They are 13 years old now, deaf and half blind. Arthritis so bad they can't get around in woods anymore. I was thinking about getting a pair of beagle pups myself to train for rabbits. The land we got down in Wilkes county is covered with rabbits. Let me know how training goes and when they are ready and you want to try them out we can try on my place if you want.


----------

